
Ask HN: Have you created paid wordpress plugins? - palerdot
If so, please share the revenue details.Just curious to find out whether wordpress is still a hot platform with the advent of modern blogging platforms like medium. Also, please share how your revenue has changed in recent times after the popularity of medium and such stuffs.
======
coreymaass
I launched my Kanban for WordPress plugin last fall
([https://KanbanWP.com](https://KanbanWP.com)). I've made a few thousand
dollars, with almost no marketing. As I'm relatively new, I can't speak to
growth. But WordPress powers more than 25% of the top sites on the internet
([https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/cm-
wordpress/all/al...](https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/cm-
wordpress/all/all)). It also goes way beyond publishing content, now being
used as an app framework. So there's a chance that Medium might make a dent,
but a small one.

If you want more responses, you might look at the Advanced WordPress Facebook
group
([https://www.facebook.com/groups/advancedwp/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/advancedwp/)).

------
borplk
I'm also interested in this topic.

Is there any room left in the Wordpress plugin space?

It seems like pretty much any use case is fulfilled with a big-name plugin so
I imagine you'd have to go extremely niche which would have a tiny audience.

